# How Many are Left? Gto carnage?



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Man after seeing how many motors and parts cars for sale here and there. Ebay, gto forum ls1 ls2 and more?/ Is there an accurate way to get a figure on what percentage is being totaled? maybe even by State or color and More? Or Even a best Guess by our best Statistician:confused Any Body want to make a Guess? Just a Thought,Thanks and Party onarty:


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

my guess is about 1k have been totaled/wrecked. one place i use for parts has had about 20 in. when i heard that number my jaw dropped. i expected to hear 5 or 6. but no, 20!! sad to see/hear about them getting wrecked. but that is what happens when you get a car like this. and you factor in young drivers+400 hp= bad things. hope fully as the years go on, fewer and fewer get totaled


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Seems 10 years ago i'd see 3rd gen Camaros everywhere. Now, there are barley any out there (especially in good condition). I think this is how it will be for the GTO, only in 5 years from now, due to it's limited production.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Any estimates of destroyed GTO's is speculation. Judging from what I have read on various forums, and news articles from those who totaled their cars..... MOST have been from inexperienced drivers in cars like this. HP, failure to understand the car's limitations, failure to exercise driver restraint and the need for speed all have one common denominator..... younger drivers. 

Of course there are many also who have been a victim of a$$holes who wrecked and totaled their GTO's for them. Not to say ALL drivers involved in totaling their rides are young drivers, but from darned near every post of those who post their age, articles in the papers, and the net, the most common denominator is age.

Now before the younger drivers begin a tirade saying I am full of $hit... look at your insurance policy. It reflects the statistics that show what I have read and posted is accurate.


----------

